# crested birds and non crested



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a crested cock and a plain head hen...what % of the young will have a crest?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> I have a crested cock and a plain head hen...what % of the young will have a crest?


 Hi Spirt Wings, The answer to your question is not that simple.Crest (cr)is a simple autosomal recessive so plain head will be dominant so any from that mating will be plain head carring chest, But if the hen is carring crest in her gene pool then you will get 25% crested, 25% non crested and 50% will be non chested carring crest in their gene pool. .George


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Spirit Wings and George,

Goerge, you'right, Crest is simple autosomal recessive trait. But if the hen is carring crest 50% offsprings will be crested and 50% will be non-crested carring crest.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I see, Thanks for the reply....so if I want cr i hope the hen has cr in her gene pool....I guess I will find out if they have a few rounds.....not holding my breath though the birds in question are frillbacks...


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Exactly. Or you can put together two offsprings (25% ofsprings will be crested) or old cock with a daughter which carring crest (50% offsprings will be crested).


----------

